# Calcium Channels!



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

So I was doing some reserch last night and today and I stumbled across something. I found out that thc inhibits calcium channels in neurons and this is one of the main modes of action it has in stoping the firing of a synapse.
So then you might ask well why is this importent. Well I remember from studys in the universiry that lime disease from ticks also inhibits calcium channels in the brain and is resposible for many neurological disorders including DP/DR. 
But wait it gets better, so I did some more reserching and found out that both Kettmine and PCP as a secondary action also inhibit calcium channels. Even minocycline, a antibiotic which has caused dp in people inhibits calcium channels. I was blown away by this So I had to look up one more thing and that was the effects of acute anxiety on calcium channels and guess what, this also causes a negative impact on them closing off the flow of calcium ions in the neuron and there by inhibiting neuronal firing.

I made a connection between things that seemed to have no connection at all in there mode of action. I connected the dots between thc and minocycline, a seemingly harmless antibiotic that has no psycodelic effects but has yet caused DP in people.

People what we might need to cure our selves is something that opens calcium channels!


----------



## shogun (May 15, 2010)

Very interesting stuff and good job highlighting the one common denominator amongst all those drugs that can cause DP.

Calcium supplements may help in opening up the channels?


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

but what about the people whose DP isn't caused by drugs? wouldn't the THC be irrelevant?


----------



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

mmafighter said:


> Very interesting stuff and good job highlighting the one common denominator amongst all those drugs that can cause DP.
> 
> Calcium supplements may help in opening up the channels?
> 
> EDIT: from what i see calcium blocks the channels


Yes I suspect taking more calcium would do nothing as this is not a calcium deficiency, rather it is the actual channel on the neuron that allows calcium to enter the cell is closed.


----------



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

theoneandonly said:


> but what about the people whose DP isn't caused by drugs? wouldn't the THC be irrelevant?


Please reread my post, acute anxiety and lime disease, inhibits calcium channels.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20167368


----------



## shogun (May 15, 2010)

scienceguy said:


> Yes I suspect taking more calcium would do nothing as this is not a calcium deficiency, rather it is the actual channel on the neuron that allows calcium to enter the cell is closed.


Cool so it wouldn't make the problem worse either??

I ask cause i'm on a magnesium and calcium supplement at the moment.


----------



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

gill said:


> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20167368


Yes this study emphasizes 3 things 1.that over stimulation of nmda receptors leads to there being more calcium in the cell, Obviusly as you can see the blocking of it would do the oposite.
2. That to much calcium in the cell is a bad thing and can couse damage, something to consider if someone was willing to try a medication to raise calcium in the cell, it would have to be done very gradualy and careful.
3. it points too how medications blocking calcium channels could have deleturas side effects.

In short we all need a little calcium for are neurons to fire off properly. to much or to little is a problem.


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

scienceguy said:


> Yes this study emphasizes 3 things 1.that over stimulation of nmda receptors leads to there being more calcium in the cell, Obviusly as you can see the blocking of it would do the oposite.
> 2. That to much calcium in the cell is a bad thing and can couse damage, something to consider if someone was willing to try a medication to raise calcium in the cell, it would have to be done very gradualy and careful.
> 3. it points too how medications blocking calcium channels could have deleturas side effects.
> 
> In short we all need a little calcium for are neurons to fire off properly. to much or to little is a problem.


so where does this leave us with DP/DR?


----------



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

theoneandonly said:


> so where does this leave us with DP/DR?


Maybe, this is all preliminary reserch. It might end up being the cause of DP/DR or major contributer to it. We just need more REASERCH!


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Not sure if this helps but I googled "opening calcium channels" and it mentioned studies that said that D-inositol 1,4,5-trisphosphate (InsP3) opens calcium channels in skeletal muscles quite effectively. Inositol is a type of b vitamin. But maybe they used a more potent or different form that you can normally buy at a vitamin store. And calcium channels in muscle are probably different than calcium channels in neurons. Still, I think I'll be loading up on inositol for a while to see what happens. Supposedly you can take up to a gram or two without any side effects.


----------



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

flat said:


> Not sure if this helps but I googled "opening calcium channels" and it mentioned studies that said that D-inositol 1,4,5-trisphosphate (InsP3) opens calcium channels in skeletal muscles quite effectively. Inositol is a type of b vitamin. But maybe they used a more potent or different form that you can normally buy at a vitamin store. And calcium channels in muscle are probably different than calcium channels in neurons. Still, I think I'll be loading up on inositol for a while to see what happens. Supposedly you can take up to a gram or two without any side effects.


Very interesting, to the best of my knowlege the only drugs avalble to open calcium channels were experimental it's nice to see there is always something in nature that can do the same and easly avalable. However you are right about calcium channels in muscles and the one's in the brain being different.

I'll try to do more reserch and see if the same applys for neuronal calcium channels.

On a side note, I know that inositol is very healthy for you and has actually proven effective in treating depression and ocd. So yea give it a try!


----------



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok time for the good news and the bad news it turns out that indeed inositol trisphosphate activates voltage gated calcium channels in the brain.

However inositol is not the same thing as inositol trisolphate and does not funtion in this way or atleast not in it's normal state but instead it is a building block in a 3 step process to make inositol trisolphate. first inositol must be converted to phosphatidylinositol bisphosphate, for this you will need to take inositol and have a good amount of the enzyme CDP-diacylglycerol in your system along with plenty phosphatic acids, good example of these are phosphatidyl serine and choline. after it is converteted to phosphatidylinositol bisphosphate then it enters the neurons and through a process involving atp and camp is further converted to inositol trisphosphate.

Because this is such a long down stream conversion as to what is needed I would take ALOT of inositol and your phosphatic acid of choice. you might even want to get a supplemen to boost atp and camp.

Let me know how it goes because I'm really interested in how this helps.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

You should look into vitamin D deficiency and the relation to it's effects on calcium channels. I've never looked into it but when I got DP I was diagnosed severely vitamin D deficient. And vitamin D is essential for calcium in many ways. Maybe there's a connection to made there also.


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> You should look into vitamin D deficiency and the relation to it's effects on calcium channels. I've never looked into it but when I got DP I was diagnosed severely vitamin D deficient. And vitamin D is essential for calcium in many ways. Maybe there's a connection to made there also.


I also was diagnosed with vitamin D deficiency, and I'm currently taking prescribed vitamin D pills once a week that I need to take for 4 months. hmmm, connection?


----------



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Tommygunz said:


> You should look into vitamin D deficiency and the relation to it's effects on calcium channels. I've never looked into it but when I got DP I was diagnosed severely vitamin D deficient. And vitamin D is essential for calcium in many ways. Maybe there's a connection to made there also.


I'll look into it, thanks for the lead tommy. Hey I knew you used to have innositol on your spplements list why did you take it off and the other's like ginseng and rhodiola rosea?


----------



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

theoneandonly said:


> I also was diagnosed with vitamin D deficiency, and I'm currently taking prescribed vitamin D pills once a week that I need to take for 4 months. hmmm, connection?


Would you like to participate in a kind of unofficial supplemt trial? I'm thinking of puting one together but it's going to have some guidelines and have to be followed specificaly. If you would it would be a great help to the community and me. So let me know, I think I have a big lead on this one.


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

scienceguy said:


> Would you like to participate in a kind of unofficial supplemt trial? I'm thinking of puting one together but it's going to have some guidelines and have to be followed specificaly. If you would it would be a great help to the community and me. So let me know, I think I have a big lead on this one.


I'd love to do anything to help out bringing the end to DP. I'm just concerned whether or not it would be safe...and how much it would cost...


----------



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

theoneandonly said:


> I'd love to do anything to help out bringing the end to DP. I'm just concerned whether or not it would be safe...and how much it would cost...


It should be very safe given innositols track record for safty and the fact it's actually a naturaly acuring vitmin. I'll probably add a new thread in the next day or so for this trial. I think I'll call it insosital supplement trials.


----------



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

I found a website where you can get inositol triphosphate, 
http://www.caymanchem.com/app/template/productQualifiers%2CProductQualifier.vm/productqualifier/inositol-phosphates/mode/normal/a/z/promo/googleAdwords.PIPs?gclid=CIqksoLIuaYCFcqC5QodAh7gIw

This will probably be better suited for this trial, considering you can avoid the long conversion process and get strait to business with it. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

scienceguy said:


> I'll look into it, thanks for the lead tommy. Hey I knew you used to have innositol on your spplements list why did you take it off and the other's like ginseng and rhodiola rosea?


I took them out because their effects plataeu'd rather quickly, leaving you feeling a little let down. The last thing people with DP is something that starts to work and then stops. Kinda discouraging ya know. I thought I left the Rhodiola in the list though. Was it not on there?


----------



## ohwell (Oct 28, 2010)

How many got tested for vitamin D here? 1.25 dihydroxyvitamin or 25-hydroxy-vitamin D? Having both tested is of more clinical significance than only one. A low 25-hydroxy-vitamin D could mean a high conversion to 1.25 dihydroxyvitamin. Autoimmunity could do that. Without entering into specifics, autoimmunity could do that.


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

inositol triphosphate can't be found around here. scienceguy: what doses of lecithin do you think I'd need to make enough of it ?


----------



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Livingthenightmare said:


> inositol triphosphate can't be found around here. scienceguy: what doses of lecithin do you think I'd need to make enough of it ?


around where? where are you from? I know it's not a readily avalable supplement but I did list a supplier on the previus page. If you want to go the other rout though I would suggest taking alot of lecithin. I'm not a biochemist so I can't tell you exactly how much phosphatic lipids it would take to convert large amounts of inositol. But if I were to take a guess based on some studys in treatment of mental disorders with phosphophatic lipids I would start in the 10 to 15 gram range. the inositol I would go with 12 to 18 grams a day. also brake up the times when you take the lecithin to 3 times a day with meals not all in one dose. I would do the same with the inositol 3 times a day only do it an hour before your meals taken with juice or water. No more then an hour before though because you want the best chance of them converting. But I would say nocloser then 30 min before meals because inositol aborbs better on an empty stomach.


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

Around here being Romania.

Lecithin has both choline and inositol. So you'd recommend around 30 grams of it per day ?







One pill usually has about 1.2 grams...


----------



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Livingthenightmare said:


> Around here being Romania.
> 
> Lecithin has both choline and inositol. So you'd recommend around 30 grams of it per day ?
> 
> ...


I know it sounds like a lot but reserch has shown that inositol is only effective in treating mental disorders at abouve 12 grams. plus it's not even inositol that is going to be doing the work here, it's inositol triphosphate. your body will only convert so much inositol into inositol triphospate at a time and much of it will be lost so taking ALOT of this is esential.

If your lecithin has inositol in it then you must find out how much. I'm not saying you need 30 grams of inositol a day I'm saying more like 12 to 18 and about 10 to 15 grams of phospholipids. if your lecithin is an exact 50/50 mix of both then I would guess yes about 25 to 30 grams of it a day. But it's importent to know the amount of each.


----------



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

I have started the trial of inositol and phospholipids in the alternative remedies section. For any one interested in particpating please check it out.


----------



## ohwell (Oct 28, 2010)

scienceguy said:


> I know it sounds like a lot but reserch has shown that inositol is only effective in treating mental disorders at abouve 12 grams. plus it's not even inositol that is going to be doing the work here, it's inositol triphosphate. your body will only convert so much inositol into inositol triphospate at a time and much of it will be lost so taking ALOT of this is esential.
> 
> If your lecithin has inositol in it then you must find out how much. I'm not saying you need 30 grams of inositol a day I'm saying more like 12 to 18 and about 10 to 15 grams of phospholipids. if your lecithin is an exact 50/50 mix of both then I would guess yes about 25 to 30 grams of it a day. But it's importent to know the amount of each.


Calcium channels are not brain specific, unless you're ready to include your name and take responsability for what you write, don't suggest things which may be potentially harmful. While it's true most of it will be lost, suggesting dozens of grams, from it if anything goes to the brain in significant quantities to provide any considerable effects, side effects will follow. This includes potential heart irregularities, muscular contraction abnormality, interference with sodium/potatium channels etc. If you want to increase inositol tri*s*phosphate, ask your psychiatrist to prescribe Lithium. I doubt it will make you dp free.


----------



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

ohwell said:


> Calcium channels are not brain specific, unless you're ready to include your name and take responsability for what you write, don't suggest things which may be potentially harmful. While it's true most of it will be lost, suggesting dozens of grams, from it if anything goes to the brain in significant quantities to provide any considerable effects, side effects will follow. This includes potential heart irregularities, muscular contraction abnormality, interference with sodium/potatium channels etc. If you want to increase inositol tri*s*phosphate, ask your psychiatrist to prescribe Lithium. I doubt it will make you dp free.


Please don't lecture me on things you know nothing about. I was a student of neurolgy for 5 years. I know what I'm talking about. The only thing your right on is that yes there are calcium channels in the body, how ever they are of a different sub type, the one's in the brain are called N type calcium channels and the one's in the body are called t type. and about the lithium it's funny you mention that because a friend of mine with DP actually took it and got worse and guess what it does the oposite of what you say. lithium reduces most second messangers in neurons including calcium signaling. Here's some links for you if you need proof.

this one show's how second messangers are reduced by litium

http://www.biologicalpsychiatryjournal.com/article/0006-3223(92)90261-W/abstract

this one showsthat lithium has no impact on ip3 in the beging but after 3 weeks lowers it to 69.6% of it's orginal values

http://www.springerlink.com/content/r724762163110014/

One more site that shows lithium inhibits the enzyme IMPase which results in loss of ip3 signaling.

http://viuspace.viu.ca/handle/10613/68

I sugest the amount of inositol that I do because this is what's been proven effective in treating other mental disorders.

site of reference

http://www.ocdrecoverycenters.com/about/prot_inositol.html


----------



## ohwell (Oct 28, 2010)

Great, the know nothing about argument..., ''I was a student of neurolgy for 5 years'', everyone on the web can claim whatever they want.
Also, anyone can google on internet and find studies which fit their position.

Lithium inhibits dephosphorylation, which means that it decrease free inositol concentration but would increase inositol trisphosphates until the depletion and inactivation of inositol intitiate an overal decrease. Yet, there is no measurable variation of observed effects. Compare Lithium with benzo's, which do not have the initial capability to inhibit dephosphorylation. Clonazepam, one of the only meds which has shown any effect on the core symptoms of depersonalization can inhibits mithochondrial calcium efflux. I will not be sherry picking by dumping studies from here or there, but just to mention that the initial belief of depletion of inositol as Lithium main and only mechanism of action has been efficiantly countered. Had you known anything about Lithium past the googling, you would have come with a reply jumping immediatly with the ''Lithium main mechanism of action is just that'', which was my initial expectation to show you how a medication which because of its observed effects its mechanism of action was assumed, when studies have shown its capability in inhibiting dephosphorylation. But you ''scienceguy'', instead of replying with the assumed common belief and building from that (on Lithium), replied with sherry picking as if you knew nothing about Lithium.

No, I have not studied ''neurology'', just been a graduate student of experimental medecine, and my subject not neurology. So perhaps, I don't know anything, but all I know is that any ''student'' of 5 years in any scientific discipline would be slow at jumping with such conjectures..., with ultra high doses of substences, when studies have been conducted with subjects who were under obseration and specific blood works. Injesting ultra high dose of a substances which contain polyphosphates is not the brightest idea one could come up with. But what do I know!



scienceguy said:


> Please don't lecture me on things you know nothing about. I was a student of neurolgy for 5 years. I know what I'm talking about. The only thing your right on is that yes there are calcium channels in the body, how ever they are of a different sub type, the one's in the brain are called N type calcium channels and the one's in the body are called t type. and about the lithium it's funny you mention that because a friend of mine with DP actually took it and got worse and guess what it does the oposite of what you say. lithium reduces most second messangers in neurons including calcium signaling. Here's some links for you if you need proof.
> 
> this one show's how second messangers are reduced by litium
> 
> ...


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

theoneandonly said:


> I also was diagnosed with vitamin D deficiency, and I'm currently taking prescribed vitamin D pills once a week that I need to take for 4 months. hmmm, connection?


Well done with this research. I suggested Lyme to the doctor but not so apparently. As for vitamin D, it would not suprise me if I had a definciency. Where I live we see no sunshine, year after year. Just rain rain rain rain too wet too windy too cold too rainy

Anyways, as I mentioned before no one in the developed world really should have a definciency. It is only usually present if another condition is preventing the absorbtion of that vitamin. Odd..

This is way above my head. Im actually quite thick. I need a good doctor.


----------



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

ohwell said:


> Great, the know nothing about argument..., ''I was a student of neurolgy for 5 years'', everyone on the web can claim whatever they want.
> Also, anyone can google on internet and find studies which fit their position.
> 
> Lithium inhibits dephosphorylation, which means that it decrease free inositol concentration but would increase inositol trisphosphates until the depletion and inactivation of inositol intitiate an overal decrease. Yet, there is no measurable variation of observed effects. Compare Lithium with benzo's, which do not have the initial capability to inhibit dephosphorylation. Clonazepam, one of the only meds which has shown any effect on the core symptoms of depersonalization can inhibits mithochondrial calcium efflux. I will not be sherry picking by dumping studies from here or there, but just to mention that the initial belief of depletion of inositol as Lithium main and only mechanism of action has been efficiantly countered. Had you known anything about Lithium past the googling, you would have come with a reply jumping immediatly with the ''Lithium main mechanism of action is just that'', which was my initial expectation to show you how a medication which because of its observed effects its mechanism of action was assumed, when studies have shown its capability in inhibiting dephosphorylation. But you ''scienceguy'', instead of replying with the assumed common belief and building from that (on Lithium), replied with sherry picking as if you knew nothing about Lithium.
> ...


I was not "sherry picking " I just didn't come up with evry thing on lithium's mode of action on the fly as I don't know EVEYTHING about EVERY medicine yet, I'm good but I'm not a god of knowlege and nither is anybody. Further more Lithiums exact mode of action isn't even known there's just alot theorys.

With that being said. It's totaly up to any one to try my suggested treatment. I'm not forceing anyone. I have compiled alot of eveidence that supports my theorys on calcium channels and for trying to open them more but if people don't want to experment that's fine and understandable.

But please don't make inositol out to be some horrible thing in large doses, there is medication out there that has messed people up alot more then this stuff ever has at MUCH MUCH smaller doses.

In the end every one makes there own decisions.

Peace


----------



## ohwell (Oct 28, 2010)

Calcium chanels knowledge is old stuff, it has been hiped in the 80s as miracle process inhibiting it, there came Lithium. We know now it's not as simple.

My caution was not on inositol, but an inositol on which a trisphosphate is attached to. Inositol is actually used as a smart missle head to get a trisphosphate (heavy on energy) in the cell, and trisphosphate is used as energy source. Only in the intestine alone, that might perturb normal enzymatic action. It's true that many medications may hae heavy side effects. Thos are controlled, such as dosages. Many of the people here are being prescribed several medications which might interact with natural supplements.



scienceguy said:


> I was not "sherry picking " I just didn't come up with evry thing on lithium's mode of action on the fly as I don't know EVEYTHING about EVERY medicine yet, I'm good but I'm not a god of knowlege and nither is anybody. Further more Lithiums exact mode of action isn't even known there's just alot theorys.
> 
> With that being said. It's totaly up to any one to try my suggested treatment. I'm not forceing anyone. I have compiled alot of eveidence that supports my theorys on calcium channels and for trying to open them more but if people don't want to experment that's fine and understandable.
> 
> ...


----------



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

ohwell said:


> Calcium chanels knowledge is old stuff, it has been hiped in the 80s as miracle process inhibiting it, there came Lithium. We know now it's not as simple.
> 
> My caution was not on inositol, but an inositol on which a trisphosphate is attached to. Inositol is actually used as a smart missle head to get a trisphosphate (heavy on energy) in the cell, and trisphosphate is used as energy source. Only in the intestine alone, that might perturb normal enzymatic action. It's true that many medications may hae heavy side effects. Thos are controlled, such as dosages. Many of the people here are being prescribed several medications which might interact with natural supplements.


Yes, and I would never recomend anyone try this if they are on medications.


----------



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

upon looking at real world reviews of inositol used for treatment in mental disorders it would apear that most people can get results from 6 to 15 grams perday. because of this I must lower my orginal estimates for thos that still want to do this by way of conversion. I would recomend starting at 6 grams inositol to 5 grams phospholipids and increase from there after a week if you see no results.


----------



## fer00000 (Jul 11, 2009)

Not so technical, in relation with calcium, vitamin d and magnesium i have found the kefir milk. For me drink milk is hard in my stomach and with the kefir milk i can drink the yogurth and i think this helps me. I drink usually the milk of kefir after a few hours because i prefer more liquid than solid, because i feel better (but i guess if you eat yogurth is also right).

If anyone have tried kefir after one or two weeks i 'd like to read feedback.

http://www.seedsofhealth.co.uk/fermenting/kefir.shtml
http://www.kefir.net/benefits.htm

take care.


----------



## mrt (Dec 10, 2011)

I notice that some epilepsy drugs act on the calcium channels, and I know that some people have had some luck with some epilepsy drugs. Just wondered if anything more came of this?


----------



## AndyD (Nov 24, 2011)

I too think there is a problem with the calcium channels in people that suffer from DP, but I woulda thought it was an over-activated channel. Meaning there is too much calcium entering the cell causing overactivation or it. Much like the NMDA receptors that are overactivated. Its interesting that some you guys think there is not enough calcium getting into the cells. That would surprise me. I actually had my N-type calcium channel level tested in a blood test within the last year and it came back high. I've had chronic DP for over 12 years and in the last couple years I've started to show signs of a neuromuscular disease. Very scary stuff. I don't know what caused what, but I would suspect in my case... whatever is causing my DP and other neurological symptoms is also causing my neuromuscular problems. I believe its all related. It is very common for people with neuro degenerative diseases to have high calcium channel ions, so it wouldn't surprise me that people with DP also had elevated levels of it since DP is a neurological condition. Not saying its a degenerative disease though. Just saying in my case it might be part of a neuro disease. Whatever the case, I think this needs to be studied more.

Has anyone else here gotten their N-type calcium channel level tested?

And also, if anyone has any information on studies that have looked at people with DP and the Calcium Channels I'd be very interested to hear about it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

It's interesting you say that. I was reading about excitoxicity and glutamate, and wondering if it's all related. Like neurons have died due to overstimulation. I could be way off, and totally making crap up now. Who knows.


----------



## AndyD (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah I unfortunately do think its possible that people with DP may have had neurons die from excessive glutamate, calcium or other excitotoxic chemicals. It could be that people with DP have a pathway in the brain that is exposed to these chemicals, whereas people who don't have DP do not have that pathway open. Just like the blood brain barrier is supposed to restrict certain chemicals and toxins from crossing into the brain, there should be certain pathways/channels closed that do not expose people to certain chemicals. My guess is that those pathways are open in people with DP. Why do some people get DP from smoking weed and others don't? Why do many of us get more DP from SSRI's and other medications that most people are okay with? These pathways could be open in people with DP which are not protecting these neurons. So with that said, I believe calcium and glutamate are actually slamming these neurons and maybe even causing them to die off. This is all just a hypothesis though. I hope the cells are not actually dieing off. That wouldn't be good. But it may also explain why this condition can end up being chronic for many of us.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

You know there are posts here of that suppliment make people worse as well.

If you're goig to organize something, you should insist each person be under direct care of a dr while doing this. And please be careful with ordering things only available online or on strange websites. It would be much better to have suppliments special ordered by a natural medicine store, many will do it for free

and vit d? I've been on 5000 units for a few yers, no help.


----------



## didep (Jul 1, 2011)

Is the anticonvulsant diphenylhydantoin might be useful?


----------



## Patrick H. (Mar 18, 2018)

Any updates?


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

scienceguy said:


> Maybe, this is all preliminary reserch. It might end up being the cause of DP/DR or major contributer to it. We just need more REASERCH!


Not to be a killjoy but unfortunately this has been the same old story for many years now when it comes to DP...

Lack Of Research................

Ive seen it time after time...When something starts to look promising as regards research its soon forgotten about due to lack of funding etc and turns out to be a false dawn...

The DP clinic in London is nearly closed and has a long waiting list....The research into Naltrexone stopped....The DP awareness group started by Jeff Abugel has gone quiet.....Etc Etc Etc.......

You will find when somebody finds a way to make a profit from DP that thats when it will be invested in properly....Money talks in matters like this...


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

This is a very very old thread BY The Way...


----------

